# Sunscreen or Battery?



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Why does a grid sized Duracell heavy duty sound stupid?

Sure it's sort of rechargeable but still is really a primary battery


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

rmay635703 said:


> Why does a grid sized Duracell heavy duty sound stupid?
> 
> Sure it's sort of rechargeable but still is really a primary battery


Nah, it's rechargeable, bold mine:



> The battery generates electricity *through a reversible process called intercalation*, where positively-charged zinc ions are oxidized from the zinc metal negative electrode, travel through the electrolyte and insert between the layers of vanadium oxide nanosheets in the positive electrode.


----------

